# need a motor



## whatapiece (Oct 21, 2008)

well i have this 12 foot jon boat!!!!! I need to get a motor for it and i just dont know what hp motor i should look at?
Im guessing the boat weighs about 60 or so pounds and dont know anything else about it all i know is that the brand is "hercules" i have no information this boat. Does anyone know anything about this boat brand? thxf


----------



## DahFISH (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome aboard =D> 

Somewhere inside the boat there should be a plate that has all the info as far as max. hp and max. load for that boat. I dont know as much as most of these guys but I wouldnt think you would need any more than 20-25hp to push it around nicely.


----------



## whatapiece (Oct 21, 2008)

well thank you for the reply!!!!! i can say that this boat is not the best looking and it is very narrow i was thinking more of like a max of about 5 hp but i dont know that much at all. And it dosent have a max hp plate anywhere on the boat i have looked. thx


----------



## Bubba (Oct 21, 2008)

Most 12' jons are rated up to 10hp typically if i'm not mistaken, So anything between 5 and 10 would do ya fine....obviously depending on how well you want it to move along.


----------



## whatapiece (Oct 21, 2008)

thx!!!!! i was thinking about a 5hp but it is very narrow. Do u think i am over doing it with a 5hp? Does anyone know about this brand of boat? "hercules".


----------



## Bubba (Oct 21, 2008)

No, If your wanting an outboard, Your gonna want at least a 5hp, Otherwise you'd probably be just as well off using a transom mounted trolling motor. Never heard of that brand or name before, but I would say(judging by other models standards) you've probably got a 1232 if it is "very narrow".


----------



## whatapiece (Oct 21, 2008)

ok thx yea its pretty narrow. lol where do u guys get all of your boat supplies and stuff from? ex. seats. Oh and your probbly right 5hp would be good. how fast do u think it will go boat weights about 60 pounds? oh lol i dont think i want a trolling motor at all. just the cost of batteries and stuff. thx for the reply keep replying i have tons of questions.


----------



## DahFISH (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm sure your right bubba. I was thinking of my 16' rated for 50hp and kind of scaled it down. sorry whatapiece I dont want to steer you wrong.


----------



## DahFISH (Oct 21, 2008)

I get most of my stuff from Cabelas and Walmart to be honest.


----------



## whatapiece (Oct 21, 2008)

ok thx appreciate it!!!!! could i do like plywood floors and carpet them and stuff like that im completly new here and want some help on how to do things like everyone is doing. What do i do when people make fun of my boat?


----------



## ben2go (Oct 21, 2008)

Your boat is rated for up to a 7HP motor.If you're looking to buy a new motor check out the Briggs N Stratton 5HP 4 stroke outboard.They can be had new for $600 to $800 and come with fuel tank and fuel line.Also check with the areas where you will be using the boat.They may have banned 2 stroke engines or if they allow 2 strokes they may have to be EPA certified.One of my favorite lakes banned 2 strokes with no exceptions.They lost a lot of business and I doubt it help the environment much,if any.


----------



## DahFISH (Oct 21, 2008)

Ignore them; take a look at the post a picture of your boat thread. You will see all types of boats and mods. and I’m willing to bet that every boat owner here is proud of their rigs. My point is if you put the work into it and are happy with what you did, then who is anybody to laugh.


----------



## whatapiece (Oct 21, 2008)

hey!!!!! how do u know that my boat is rated for that hp? did u find a website? what about a used motor? thats a little pricey.


----------



## whatapiece (Oct 21, 2008)

thx ur right who cares what they say!!!!! what are some good outboard brands and how fast will a 5hp outboard go my boat is very light.


----------



## whatapiece (Oct 21, 2008)

what are some fun things to do out on your boat?


----------



## ben2go (Oct 21, 2008)

whatapiece said:


> hey!!!!! how do u know that my boat is rated for that hp? did u find a website? what about a used motor? thats a little pricey.



Used motors are great, if the person selling it will run it for you.Gamefishers are great if they run correctly and you can do the maintainece on them.I have one and so far I think I have $20 in it.It was a freebee from a guy that thought he knew everything about boat motors.He couldn't get it to run so he gave it to me. I called a friend that is knowledgeable and owns a boat dealership/shop.12' Hurcules should have a 30 or 32 inch floor, measured on the inside.I think the boat is simular to the Sears Gamefisher Jon boats.


----------



## whatapiece (Oct 21, 2008)

ok thx. how do i know if my boat will beat another boat in a race?


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 21, 2008)

hey your boat is a god"hercules" just joking =D>


----------



## ben2go (Oct 21, 2008)

whatapiece said:


> ok thx. how do i know if my boat will beat another boat in a race?



A boat as light as yours would flip if got to going to fast.


----------



## whatapiece (Oct 21, 2008)

oh thx im just looking at a rough estimate on speed if i got a 5hp motor?


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 21, 2008)

i dont really know but i would guess about 8 to 10 mph :shock:


----------



## whatapiece (Oct 21, 2008)

thx alot where would the hull identification tag be located? that tells u max hp and weight stuff like that where can i get some stickers to put on my boat?


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome!

Thanks for joining!

Where are you from? Can you get a picture of your boat?

IguanaGrafix is a sponsor here, he can make you awesome boat letters and any stickers you want for your boat.


----------



## whatapiece (Oct 21, 2008)

thx i love this site it is great. im just starting out here dont have a motor yet. going to get a 5hp. any tips u can give me would be greatly appreciated. any suggestions anything would be cool. thx for the reply. any questions u have i might can answer. lol


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2008)

Check out the videos for a "demo" of PBW's boat with the 5hp Briggs on it.

https://tinboats.net/videos.html


----------



## ben2go (Oct 21, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> i dont really know but i would guess about 8 to 10 mph :shock:



I agree.Maybe 12mph if everything is perfect.





whatapiece said:


> thx alot where would the hull identification tag be located? that tells u max hp and weight stuff like that where can i get some stickers to put on my boat?



The data plate should be close to the hull ID plate.They should be on the inside top corner of transom.It is illegal to remove or other wise alter the data plate or hull ID plate.I just did a write up on ways to obtain a new hull ID.

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5285&hilit=HIN

There maybe a second HIN(hull ID) on the boat.It will be hidden underneath a fitting,grab handle,side rail,or seat.


----------



## whatapiece (Oct 21, 2008)

thx!!!!!


----------



## whatapiece (Oct 21, 2008)

thx great info!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 22, 2008)

i got a 12v semi v alittle wider than yours, with a old 7.5ted williams. it moves pretty good by myself, not bad with my girlfiend, but with 3 people i get soaked. id recomend around a 10hp, its what ill be moving up too


----------



## whatapiece (Oct 22, 2008)

thx guys!!!!! whats with the picture?


----------



## whatapiece (Oct 22, 2008)

what does it mean to "plane" in a boat? How much hp does it take to plane your boat?


----------



## ben2go (Oct 22, 2008)

Planing is when the boat gets enough speed to ride up out of the water and skim across the surface of the water.


----------



## whatapiece (Oct 22, 2008)

thx. what are some cool things that i could make really easy to put on my boat? like seats, anything really easy stuff?


----------

